# The Shocking Conditions in Canada’s 'Third World’



## longknife (Dec 8, 2018)

*Our northern neighbors have horrors they would prefer the remainder of the world not be aware of. *






*They brag about their concern for the Indigenous peoples and how they even have their own territory. But, they continually hide the horrible conditions under which those people live – and die. Miserable health care. Substandard educational facilities. Poor to nonexistant police presence. And powerless political representation.*

_First Peoples living in terrible remote-settlement slums are mostly uneducated, unskilled and all but unemployable. Their communities have the world’s highest male youth suicide rate, and violent crime and arson are endemic. The scourge of sexual predation leads girls as young as nine to kill themselves. Absent support systems that work, things are hardly better for urban First Peoples. The burgeoning underclass, not exclusively First Peoples, is doubling every twenty years._

*Much more about this* @ The Shocking Conditions in Canada’s ‘Third World’


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 8, 2018)

longknife said:


>


Looks like Trump country


----------



## Oddball (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks like Winnipeg.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Looks like Trump country


Good thing you're above snobbery.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes, but the assholes know how the US should be run and do not mind telling us.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 8, 2018)

Oddball said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Trump country
> ...


How's your coal job


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Our northern neighbors have horrors they would prefer the remainder of the world not be aware of. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Canada is bad. Here is another picture.






Oops, that's Alabama.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Our northern neighbors have horrors they would prefer the remainder of the world not be aware of. *
> ...


Still better than Detroit or St Louis


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Yes, but the assholes know how the US should be run and do not mind telling us.



Such as American Workers making a living wage?


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 8, 2018)

Traditional vacation home in Quebec:


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Yes, but the assholes know how the US should be run and do not mind telling us.



Sooooooo true. Snotty Canadians, always better!! or so they think


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 8, 2018)

Los Angeles...city of Angels.....


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



BrandonGaille.com; 63% of people who earn more than $200k per year vote for Republicans, while 63% of people who earn less than $15k per year vote for Democrats.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the assholes know how the US should be run and do not mind telling us.
> ...


Such as when ewe assholes are finished running business out of the US what dew ewe plan to replace it with?


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Traditional vacation home in Quebec:



Picture is from the Ukraine LIAR!


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Business leaves to walk on taxes owned, and "ewe" know that.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the assholes know how the US should be run and do not mind telling us.
> ...


Tell us what a living wage is?  Amount not definition..


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Traditional vacation home in Quebec:
> ...


Some Quebecois have resorting to living in caves:


----------



## Toro (Dec 8, 2018)

Wow, this is a complicated topic.

I grew up in a place that has a high proportion of natives.

The federal government has transferred a LOT of money to the native bands.  And I mean a LOT.

But much of it gets stolen, disappears, or is used as welfare in a similar manner as welfare is used here.

The natives have a great deal of self-autonomy.  They are allowed to administer justice on the reserves in their traditional manners, for instance.

I'll give you a real life example of the problems.  In Saskatchewan, natives control all the gaming casinos. And they have first priority on all the jobs in the casinos.  But the rate of absenteeism is something like 50% for native employees.  Native managers often complain about native employees being unreliable.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's does.  Here's some houses in Appalachia.


----------



## Markle (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> Such as American Workers making a living wage?



A living wage, whatever that is, comes easy.  Just a couple simple rules.  Are any of these impossible for anyone?  Presuming they have even the least amount of personal responsibility.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


And then obamaturd and the DemonRats shut down coal mining! Wtfg dumbasses!


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Living Wage Calculator

Add 20% to adjust for rental fluctuation.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



You mean cave networks in afghanistan


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Those houses didn't degenerate to that condition in 8 years kid.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Wow, they are just eating up the fake news today aren't they?


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

Markle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Such as American Workers making a living wage?
> ...



A living wage is a wage that is high enough to maintain a normal standard of living.

A normal standard of living is the level of wealth, comfort, material goods and necessities available to a certain socioeconomic class or a certain geographic area.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Economics is shutting down coal mines.

Closing Coal Power Plants, Replacing With Natural Gas, Makes Economic Sense


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Being on Putin's payroll makes it their job.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


How many of these people you assholes put out of work had access to natural gas?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


And ewe thought you would take these poor peoples jobs why exactly?


----------



## Markle (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> A living wage is a wage that is high enough to maintain a normal standard of living.
> 
> A normal standard of living is the level of wealth, comfort, material goods and necessities available to a certain socioeconomic class or a certain geographic area.



Works for me, all someone needs is a bit of personal responsibility and they'll have no problem earning a "living wage".  Agreed?


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


The most successful restaurant in Saskatchewan:


----------



## Markle (Dec 8, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> A living wage is a wage that is high enough to maintain a normal standard of living.
> 
> A normal standard of living is the level of wealth, comfort, material goods and necessities available to a certain socioeconomic class or a certain geographic area.



So it's not a figure, it is a goal worth working toward but is not expected.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You do realise that saying that makes you look like an idiot, right?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Why? You said their houses were like that before obamaturd took their jobs! Now, I would like to know why obamaturd took poor people’s jobs? Ewe got an answer?


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Ok, I quit.  You can't be taught or reasoned with.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2018)

It did won!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 9, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Our northern neighbors have horrors they would prefer the remainder of the world not be aware of. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did some looking into this and as it turns out, the Nunavut people own the levers of power for their own futures in gov't and have for many years. You wonder then what they will do with it?


----------



## Taz (Dec 9, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Our northern neighbors have horrors they would prefer the remainder of the world not be aware of. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect people who sit around sniffing glue or gas all day to build?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 14, 2018)

Low IQ flatheads. Prior to Europeans? That looks like a mansion in comparison.


----------

